# Ten Coffee Gifts under £200 this Christmas



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ten Coffee Gifts under £200

Keep this list handy in case you're asked for last minute Christmas ideas

£169.00 Gaggia Classic coffee machine

£136.80 Iberital MC2 coffee grinder

£75.00 Handpresso

£59.55 http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gagbotdom-gaggia-classic-bottomless-portafilter.html[/url

£32.39 Gaggia Naked Portafilter 

 


£28.50 http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/hario-mini-mill-slim/p445Hario Mini Mill Slim hand grinder 

 


£22.00 http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Aerobie-AeroPress-Coffee-&-Espresso-Maker.htmlAeropress

 


£13.99 http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-flat-base-58mm-wooden-handle-/prod_1817.html?category=Motta Tamper - 58mm Flat base

 


£10.00 http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/world-barista-champion-calendar-2012World Barista Champions 2012 Calendar

 


£7.00 http://www.freewebstore.org/TempTag-UK/Skim_Milk_TempTag/cat749771_665758.aspxTempTag - sheet of 4 TempTags

 


£4.50 http://thecoffeemachinelondon.co.uk/webshop/?k=12&sk=50&p=430&Produkt=Shot glass 30/60 mlLined shot glasses


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's another http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Pocket-Scales-%28300g-%7B47%7D-0.01g%29.html -cheap but essential in my opinion.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

If my girlfriend wasn't a poor student I'd be after a mypressi twist ;D

I've had the handpresso for a few years. It broke after 2 months of use because the water compartment couldn't handle the pressure and cracked around the screws. Only tiny, invisible microcracks, but that's all it takes to stop a high pressure device working. That said, i got it working ok again by finding the cracks by setting it off under water (like finding a slow puncture) and painted over them with super glue. Then i realized how I'd between spoiled by fresh ground coffee and don't enjoy pods anymore, so it lives in the cupboard







never tried the one that let's you use ground coffee though, and they may have improved build quality, as i saw the same complaint a few times.

I'm off to hint at my girlfriend for a motta pitcher!

And because I've just realized I've made random ramblings not very relevant, I'm going to point out that the Aeropress on your list is the most successful present I've ever bought anybody. I got one for my mother years ago fit her birthday '04 or '05 i think. Some time when they first came out. Until then, she used instant coffee, and French press when she wanted something nicer. Still supermarket, preground coffee, but we haven't had instant in the house since. The aeropress makes all her coffee, except for when they're entertaining and the French press comes out. Of course these days i am called to duty when they're entertaining and coffee is required. Point is, you don't have to be a coffee nut like us for a product like the Aeropress to revolutionise the way you drink coffee. Her first one broke last year and she immediately bought another with extra rubber bits for future. She likes the nice coffees i make, but isn't that fussed about getting into it herself. However, she'll never go back to instant









Read more in my upcoming autobiography. Ha.


----------

